# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Se venden plantones de bolaina blanca

## Gonzalord

Buenas tardes, 
Se ofrece a la venta plantones de Bolaina  blanca (Guazuma crinita), Capirona (Calycophyllum spruceanum), Teca (Tectona grandis) y Melina (Gmelina arborea)  de excelente calidad genetica y fisiológica para plantaciones comerciales.  Precios x plantón puestos en vivero:
- Bolaina blanca: S./1.00 (disponibilidad: 150 000)
 - Capirona: S./1.35 (disponibilidad: por confirmar)
- Melina: S./1.35 (disponibilidad: por confirmar)
- Teca: S./1.50 (disponibilidad :150 000) 
Fechas de entrega: a partir del 15 de febrero del 2016. 
Interesados, escribirme a gonzalov34@hotmail.com o llamarme al 983-153-152 (rpc)  
Saludos, 
 Gonzalo VidalTemas similares: Vivero de Bolaina Artículo: Productores de Chinchao venden con éxito granadillas en Mistura 2014 Artículo: Papas nativas de colores ya se venden en los supermercados Se venden pepinos... En la autopista SE VENDEN 50 ML TON DE YUCA

----------

